# will be shot



## divina

Hola, buenas noches.

¿Cómo se diría esto en español?

More police officers will be shot. Gang bangers in the area are passing the word. Every night they will be ambushing police in the area.

Más agentes de policía les van a disparar. Pandilleros...

¿Qué les parece?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## murciana

Hola!

Mi intento:

"*Dispararán* a más agentes de policía" o "*Van a disparar *a más agentes de policía"


----------



## Aidanriley

Mine: Se dispararán a más policías.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Aidanriley said:


> Mine: Se dispararán a más policías.


 
Nice attempt, totally agree!


----------



## maidinbedlam

Más libre: "Caerán más policías".


----------



## jasminasul

Yo no creo que los policías se puedan disparar. En todo caso se disparará a más policías, pero yo nunca lo traduciría así.


----------



## Here I am

"Les dispararán a ...."


----------



## St. Nick

colombo-aussie said:


> Nice attempt, totally agree!


Please don't turn completely aussie on us, colombo. When the _a_ personal is used in the pasiva-refleja, the verb remains singular.


----------



## Aidanriley

jasminasul said:


> Yo no creo que los policías se puedan disparar. En todo caso se disparará a más policías, pero yo nunca lo traduciría así.


 
Ups, gracias por la corrección


----------



## colombo-aussie

St. Nick said:


> Please don't turn completely aussie on us, colombo. When the _a_ personal is used in the pasiva-refleja, the verb remains singular.


 
Good advice jolly man, but please don't turn completely conceited on us St. Nick.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Aidanriley said:


> Mine: Se dispararán a más policías.



Se disparará a más policías...

El verbo en uso impersonal se conjuga en singular.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Se disparará ( o Dispararán) a más policías. Los pandilleros (o los miembros de las bandas) se pasan el mensaje. Todas las noches van a tender emboscadas a la policía en ese área.


----------



## jasminasul

divina said:


> More police officers will be shot. Gang bangers in the area are passing the word. Every night they will be ambushing police in the area.


 
La verdad es que esta estructura me suena horrible. Yo diría (dependiendo del tipo de traducción que fuera):
Más policías resultarán heridos/muertos. 
Habrá más policías heridos/muertos. Se está corriendo la voz entre las pandillas...
Etc.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jasminasul said:


> La verdad es que esta estructura me suena horrible. Yo diría (dependiendo del tipo de traducción que fuera):
> Más policías resultarán heridos/muertos.
> Habrá más policías heridos/muertos. Se está corriendo la voz entre las pandillas...
> Etc.



Para mí hay un matiz difícil en 'shot'. Como cuestión de  fondo, eso literalmente solo significa disparo, que no implica  necesaria, aunque sí probablemente, heridos o muerte. Y como cuestión de  forma, en una traduccion no es admisible decir "heridos/muertos", y con  el uso de la conjunción alternativa 'resultarán o habrá más policías  heridos o muertos' no se precisa la causa. No veo como prescindir de los  disparos.

Corriendo la voz es, en mi opinión, la forma que me resulta más acertada de expresar ese acción.  

Por último, entra 'pandilla' y 'banda', optaría por 'banda', en su acepción de grupo armado, mientras que la pandilla puede no tener una actitud agresiva; nuestros medios de comunicación llaman 'miembros de una banda armada, asesina, terrorista' y no 'pandilleros' a quienes disparan a la policía. Puede que no sea asi en otros países de habla hispana; todas las opciones son buenas.


----------



## Arrius

Para mi *gang banger* significa un miembro de un grupo de individuos que violaran juntos a mujeres y posiblemente a hombres también. No conozco otro sentido de la palabra. Lo que se hace se llama *a gang-bang*.  A veces hembras toman igualmente parte en tal agresión o se limitan a mirar lo que hacen sus amigos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Arrius said:


> Para mi *gang banger* significa un miembro de un grupo de individuos que violaran juntos a mujeres y posiblemente a hombres también. No conozco otro sentido de la palabra. Lo que se hace se llama *a gang-bang*.  A veces hembras toman igualmente parte en tal agresión o se limitan a mirar lo que hacen sus amigos.



¿Y esos gang bangers añaden a tan ejemplar conducta los disparos y emboscadas a la policía entre gang-banging y gang-banging?


----------



## eli-chi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Se disparará ( o *Dispararán*) a más policías. Los pandilleros (o los miembros de las bandas) se pasan el mensaje. Todas las noches van a tender emboscadas a la policía en *ese área*.


Me parece que queda mucho mejor "*Dispararán a más policías*".
¿"área" no es femenino, Manuel?


----------



## Moritzchen

NO puede ser "se les disparará a más policías"?
En cuanto a gangbanger, es pandillero nomás.
Ved aquí (me encanta eso del "ved")

Main Entry: *gang·bang·er* 
Pronunciation: \ˈgaŋ-ˌbaŋ-ər\
Function: _noun_ 
Date: 1969
*:* a member of a street gang
(Merriam-Webster)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eli-chi said:


> Me parece que queda mucho mejor "*Dispararán a más policías*".
> ¿"área" no es femenino, Manuel?



Área es femenino, pero por eufonía se utiliza el artículo él, lo mismo que en otras palabras que empiezan por a tónica. 
Puedes encontrar una discusión completa de este asunto en  

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7852

Creo que la misma norma es aplicable al demostrativo 'ese'. Decir 'Esa área' es tan poco eufónico como 'la área'.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eli-chi said:


> Me parece que queda mucho mejor "*Dispararán a más policías*".
> ¿"área" no es femenino, Manuel?



Rectifico mi post anterior, tras informarme mejor en el  DPHD:
Transcribo:
*"2.2.* La fuerte asociación que los hablantes establecen entre la forma _el_ del artículo y el género masculino —unida al hecho de la apócope frecuente de las formas femeninas del indefinido _uno_ y sus compuestos _alguno_ y _ninguno_ ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica: _un alma, algún hada, ningún arma_ (→  uno, alguno, ninguno)— provoca, por contagio, que se cometa a menudo la incorrección de utilizar las formas masculinas de los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel_ delante de este tipo de sustantivos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_este agua, _



_ese hacha, _



_aquel águila, _cuando debe decirse _esta agua, esa hacha, aquella águila._"

Así que entono el mea culpa y corrijo mi error.

(Prescindid de los


----------



## Arrius

http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/gangbang


----------



## Moritzchen

Arrius said:


> http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/gangbang


Please come down to South Central Los Angeles and instruct our local gangbangers on the correct meaning of the term they seem to use so loosely.


----------



## Raeltoc

Por acá también decimos:
_"Más policías serán abaleados/baleados"_ o "_abalearán a mas policías"_


----------



## jasminasul

> Para mí hay un matiz difícil en 'shot'. Como cuestión de fondo, eso literalmente solo significa disparo, que no implica necesaria, aunque sí probablemente, heridos o muerte. Y como cuestión de forma, en una traducci*ó*n no es admisible decir "heridos/muertos", y con el uso de la conjunción alternativa 'resultarán o habrá más policías heridos o muertos' no se precisa la causa. No veo c*ó*mo prescindir de los disparos.


Este hilo ya es demasiado largo. 
Shot no es disparo, es el past participle de shoot que significa 





> To hit, wound, or kill with a missile fired from a weapon


. Si no sería "shoot at".
Doy dos opciones (heridos/muertos) para que Divina elija la que quiera ya que es ella la que tiene el contexto. 
Si eres traductor sabrás que en toda traducción se quitan y se ponen matices. Ya sabes que un traductor es como uno de esos malabaristas que tienen un montón de cosas en el aire al mismo tiempo. Al final tienes que optar por lo que suene bien en español causando el menor daño posible al original.
La pasiva en inglés no debe traducirse por ningún tipo de pasiva en español, ya que demuestra pobreza de estilo y es signo de un mal traductor. De todas formas no quiero decir más sin tener todo el contexto.
Y por aquí es más común decir "maras".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jasminasul said:


> Este hilo ya es demasiado largo.
> Shot no es disparo, es el past participle de shoot que significa .
> Doy dos opciones (heridos/muertos) para que Divina elija la que quiera ya que es ella la que tiene el contexto.
> Si eres traductor sabrás que en toda traducción se quitan y se ponen matices. Ya sabes que un traductor es como uno de esos malabaristas que tienen un montón de cosas en el aire al mismo tiempo. Al final tienes que optar por lo que suene bien en español causando el menor daño posible al original.
> La pasiva en inglés no debe traducirse por ningún tipo de pasiva en español, ya que demuestra pobreza de estilo y es signo de un mal traductor. De todas formas no quiero decir más sin tener todo el contexto.
> Y por aquí es más común decir "maras".



1. Gracias por las correcciones ortográficas, sintácticas y estilísticas. No dudes en hacerlas cuando se dé el caso.
2. Al decir que 'shot' significa disparo fuí impreciso. Lo que quería decir es que 'shot', sea past participle, simple past o sustantivo, en las acepciones relacionadas con 'disparo', no implica muertos o heridos; creo que darlo por sentado es un malabarismo excesivo. 
3. En el post # 12 ya recogí la alternativa 'Se disparará' o 'Dispararán'. Y seguramente hay otras.  
4. En el post # 14 expresé que para un grupo armado que dispara a quien quiera que sea, usamos en España 'banda' con preferencia a 'pandilla', pero  añadí: 'Puede que no sea asi en otros países de habla hispana; todas las opciones son buenas'. Eso vale para 'mara', aunque en España llamamos 'mara' solo a bandas de origen hispanoamericano que tienen pautas de conducta y ritos peculiares. Nadie llamaría 'mara' y muy pocos 'pandilla' a grupos armados de naturales de ciertos países europeos que actúan por aquí, dedicados al robo con violencia en las personas y en las cosas.


----------



## jasminasul

Manuel, shoot como verbo transitivo es por definición herir o matar a alguien con un proyectil, no es un malabarismo mío. Por favor que me corrijan los filólogos. 
He buscado en la Internet algún ejemplo de se disparó a, se dispararán a, se dispara a, y todas las combinaciones que se me han ocurrido, y no he encontrado ni un solo resultado a excepción de se disparó en la sien o se disparó a sí mismo. Todos los demás resultados no son equivalentes a shoot sino a upsurge.
Quizá un gramático me diga que es correcto decir se disparará a más policías pero por alguna razón a mí no me gusta.
La única solución que se me ocurre es unir las frases en algo como: [Las pandillas locales] están corriendo la voz de que van a disparar a más policías/que van a seguir disparando contra la policía.
Saludos.


----------



## evilla

More police officers will be shot. 
Más policías serán baleados.


----------



## Corintio44

Sólo una de muchísimas opciones:

Más agentes de policía recibirán balazos.


----------



## St. Nick

colombo-aussie said:


> Good advice jolly man, but please don't turn completely conceited on us St. Nick.


Colombo-aussie, I meant that you're beginning to express yourself so well in English that you're forgetting your Spanish. You're needed for your Spanish skills, too. I should have made that clearer. Sorry.


----------



## gengo

Arrius said:


> http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/gangbang



Tal como se dijo en esa famosa película, what we have here is a failure to communicate.  

The misunderstanding is likely due to geography here.  In the US, gangbanger has long been used to refer to a member of a street gang.  Certainly, its original meaning was as you state, but that meaning changed, probably just because the rhyming words sound so good together, and probably because such gangs sometimes engage in sexual gang-banging as rites of initiation.

So, for an American audience, gangbangers have little to do with sex, and the word usually conveys the image of Latino, Asian, or African-American men who belong to a street gang (and, yes, there are white gangbangers, too).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jasminasul said:


> Manuel, shoot como verbo transitivo es por definición herir o matar a alguien con un proyectil, no es un malabarismo mío. Por favor que me corrijan los filólogos.
> ...
> Saludos.



Ahí está el matiz fuente de mi dificultad.
La primera acepción que da el Webster de 'shoot' como (vt o sea verb transitive) es "to let fly or cause to be driven forward with force (as an...bullet), from a....or from a firearm. Es decir, disparar, sin precisar consecuencias.
La segunda es "to strike with something shot..." con el ejemplo "to wound or kill with a missile discharged from a firearm". Es decir, golpear o impactar, con resultado de heridas o muerte.
En el diccionario de este foro, y siempre como verbo transitivo, to shoot tiene en primer lugar la acepción de 'pegar un tiro' (person/animal) y en segundo lugar la de 'disparar' (bullet). 
Aquí, aunque el uso en ambos casos es transitivo, el sentido está en función del complemento directo.
Si los que serán 'shot' son policías debo aceptar que se pretende decir que serán heridos o muertos. Advertido ese matiz, queda superada mi dificultad.


----------



## Arrius

@* gengo*  The contexts I saw the word in were contemporary American ones, but I can readily accept that rape has become a subsidiary, advocational interest of this "chusma".


----------

